# [ODIN][ROM][ICL53F][FACTORY] Full Factory ODIN restore 4.0.2 with radios - unrooted



## pentafive (Jan 3, 2012)

Full factory restore ODIN with radios (both LTE and CDMA), kernel and recovery. This will bring you back to the current unrooted 4.0.2 release of Android for the Galaxy Nexus.

**** WARNINGS AND NOTICES ***
** Flashing this will wipe ALL userdata and your sdcard partition!! Make a BACKUP AND COPY IT OFF OF YOUR PHONE!!!
** It will bring your device back to stock running Android 4.0.2 Build ICL53F with EK05 CDMA and EK02 LTE radios.
** It WILL NOT relock the boot loader. You must relock your bootloader after flashing this ODIN to be 100% factory*

Instructions:

1. This assumes that you already have the Samsung driver installed, the phone is unplugged from the computer and turned off.
2. Download the 7zip file and Odin3.
3. Open Odin3
4. Connect the phone to the computer
5. Enter download mode (hold the vol down key and press power). Odin3 should now see the phone.
6. In Odin3 click 'PDA' and select the PDA ODIN file from the archive
7. In Odin3 click 'PHONE' and select the PHONE ODIN file from the archive
8. Click Start! After it is completed the phone will reboot. The Odin3 screen should look like at attached screen.

File: VzW-SCHi515-FactoryODIN-ICL53F-4.0.2.7z
Link: http://bit.ly/zEVmoP
md5 : b94776ca0102f8be02ccea90dcaaf271
Size: 158 MB

File: Odin3_v1.3.exe
Link: http://bit.ly/wcTDuO
md5 : a93c47f0589153249f453375be7d8643
Size: 406 KB

Inside the 7zip file:

File: VzW-PDA-ODIN-I515EL03_ICL53F_signed.tar
md5 : 6ff33e5b0d6b2da1c13824e0d90e97d9

File: VzW-PHONE-ODIN-SCH-I515.EK02_LTE.tar
md5 : b8d16828a1b777e4938834cba9e8f601


----------



## housry23 (Aug 25, 2011)

Handier, easier and better than any other way to restore your phone to stock. Nice find and thanks for sharing!


----------



## DonJuan692006 (Dec 31, 2011)

This couldn't have come at a better time...guess I'll be your first guinea pig. I'm about to take my phone back to the Verizon store since I'm one of the many that are having issues with completely losing all signal while on 4G. Hoping this works.


----------



## richarad (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks for this. I used this on my Fascinate MANY times as it is a good way to completely erase random stuff from being flash happy. 1 question thought - with my fascinate, there was an option to use a pit file and repartition if there were more complex errors. Do you know if this still works or can this be used? Thanks!


----------



## pbj420 (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks so much for these files. Will these files work with odin3 v1.85?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Odin that Female Dog!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## pentafive (Jan 3, 2012)

pbj420 said:


> Thanks so much for these files. Will these files work with odin3 v1.85?


It should, however I have only tested it with v1.3.


----------



## pentafive (Jan 3, 2012)

richarad said:


> Thanks for this. I used this on my Fascinate MANY times as it is a good way to completely erase random stuff from being flash happy. 1 question thought - with my fascinate, there was an option to use a pit file and repartition if there were more complex errors. Do you know if this still works or can this be used? Thanks!


You should almost never need the PIT file. I have not seen the file for the Galaxy Nexus yet.


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

THanks, always good to have in one's back pocket


----------



## stevessvt (Dec 6, 2011)

Curious, is there any benefit by going the route over one of the other recovery options? Like this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1399879


----------



## DonJuan692006 (Dec 31, 2011)

stevessvt said:


> Curious, is there any benefit by going the route over one of the other recovery options? Like this http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1399879


From what I can tell the only difference's are which version of Android your pushing to the phone and the delivery method...pretty much the same end result. Using the method you linked to will need to be updated to 4.0.2. I could foresee you running into issues and a Verizon rep telling you that the problem was you didn't do the update.

Back to me. I used this about 2 hours ago and it worked flawlessly as far as I can tell. Just took my old phone back to the store and got my replacement...time to root once again!


----------



## lovellkid (Jul 17, 2011)

Great odin's raven! Hallejulah. The last thing I was waiting for. I hated Odin till I flashed to stock using it once. SOLD. Love that damn program. Thanks OP


----------



## housry23 (Aug 25, 2011)

Will this package work with heimdall on linux? Had anyone tried it yet?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## 2funjags (Sep 17, 2011)

Thank you very much pentafive. Coming from the fascinate and the charge I have come to love Odin and how simple it is. Great job.

John Wick.


----------



## krylon360 (Jun 21, 2011)

housry23 said:


> Will this package work with heimdall on linux? Had anyone tried it yet?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


nope, libusb needs to be updated in heimdal, it crashes with the Nexus like it did with the GS2 before the last update


----------



## wideopn11 (Aug 1, 2011)

I thought we were using Odin3-v1.85 for the nexus. Also, am I reading this right that we do in fact use the "phone" button and not solely "pda". I have a fascinate and using phone would insta-brick.


----------



## pentafive (Jan 3, 2012)

wideopn11 said:


> I thought we were using Odin3-v1.85 for the nexus. Also, am I reading this right that we do in fact use the "phone" button and not solely "pda". I have a fascinate and using phone would insta-brick.


I am sure it will work with v1.85, but I had the older version and used it just fine. As for the Phone vs PDA button, you use both on this flash. Make sure you use the correct file for each. The file for PHONE has phone in the name.


----------



## BillLee3 (Dec 16, 2011)

Question for future reference. I had something go horribly wrong running a 1.42GHz kernel. Looks like probably corrupted the internal memory. Managed to evenually flash something and reinstalled a bunch of stuff and then it went back to bootlooping. in trying to fix it I attempted to format data partition. Said succussful but upon reflashing new ROM all data still there. As was the bootloop.

Trying this ODIN method now to get me back to square one. Is there anyway I could have gotten the titanium backup directory off the phone while in fastboot mode. Sure would have been nicer to hang on to those to do (limited) restoring.


----------



## BillLee3 (Dec 16, 2011)

BillLee3 said:


> Trying this ODIN method now to get me back to square one. Is there anyway I could have gotten the titanium backup directory off the phone while in fastboot mode. Sure would have been nicer to hang on to those to do (limited) restoring.


Did not get me back to square one. Programs and stuff on data still there. Shoot. Anyone located a PIT file?


----------



## WelcomeNate (Aug 9, 2011)

+1 on wanting the PIT file, to help unbrick a phone, and repartition if needed too, among other


----------



## WelcomeNate (Aug 9, 2011)

Has anyone been able to conferm if these work on the newest Odin yet?


----------



## pentafive (Jan 3, 2012)

BillLee3 said:


> Did not get me back to square one. Programs and stuff on data still there. Shoot. Anyone located a PIT file?


If you still had programs and data on there then there is something that didn't correctly happen . If the ODIN was applied correctly even your /sdcard partition would be empty. Many others have reported that is worked for them.

How did you apply it and with what version of ODIN3?


----------



## zombiebot (Sep 12, 2011)

WelcomeNate said:


> Has anyone been able to conferm if these work on the newest Odin yet?


+1 I'd also like to know if anyone has had luck with this factory image via Odin.


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU

you saved my baby


----------



## 07Dually (Dec 6, 2011)

I have been trying to return my new VZN Galaxy Nexus to stock without much luck.
ODIN recognizes the phone as a Samsung Modem. What driver are you using for the phone? I am using Win7 and ODIN 1.85.
Thanks
Charlie


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

07Dually said:


> I have been trying to return my new VZN Galaxy Nexus to stock without much luck.
> ODIN recognizes the phone as a Samsung Modem. What driver are you using for the phone? I am using Win7 and ODIN 1.85.
> Thanks
> Charlie


I used PDANet for my Samsung driver, maybe uninstall those drivers and give that a try


----------



## bunklung (Sep 7, 2011)

Pentafive, how did you make this odin? I'm interested in making my own odin backup that includes personal files and settings.


----------



## chessmaster W/nook (Aug 22, 2011)

Could somebody mirror this, multiupload is down?


----------



## tb7andro (Dec 16, 2011)

chessmaster W/nook said:


> Could somebody mirror this, multiupload is down?


Requesting this also


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

Here is the odin file...
http://www.mediafire.com/?cnqab1sg2b1u93p


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

my stock baseband says fa02 but the op indicates something different. Please confirm. Thank you.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ChetRipley (Jul 5, 2011)

TheNeighbor said:


> my stock baseband says fa02 but the op indicates something different. Please confirm. Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Fa02 is the 4.0.4 radio

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0 (Aug 22, 2011)

Possible to backup my "userdata" (/data) partition and edit this to make a custom flashable file via ODIN?


----------



## housry23 (Aug 25, 2011)

Any mirrors? Multiupload no longer works.

I just realized i have this on my desktop. I'll upload it to dropbox.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

housry23 said:


> Any mirrors? Multiupload no longer works.
> 
> I just realized i have this on my desktop. I'll upload it to dropbox.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, that's just the link to your Public folder on the Dropbox of whoever's logged in to Dropbox.com.









If you wouldn't mind, can you get the public address of the file? You can like so:


----------



## housry23 (Aug 25, 2011)

I kinda thought that it wouldn't work that way. Dropbox has changed everything since I last used it to share files with people. Anyway, it wouldn't let me share the whole folder, so I have to link you to the 2 files separately.

Here's the System: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3243579/VzW-SCHi515-FactoryODIN-ICL53F-4.0.2/SCHi515/VzW-PDA-ODIN-I515EL03_ICL53F_signed.tar

Here's the Modem: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3243579/VzW-SCHi515-FactoryODIN-ICL53F-4.0.2/SCHi515/VzW-PHONE-ODIN-SCH-I515.EK02_LTE.tar


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

Heres a mirror

http://min.us/mbpseAX5uz


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

Uploaded. 
http://goo.im/stock/toro/stock


----------



## housry23 (Aug 25, 2011)

Now if we can get the OP to update to show the mirrors!


----------



## xIC-MACIx (Feb 23, 2012)

Has anyone successfully flashed this in Odin with the phone-to-pc yellow triangle download mode or know of any alternatives? Regardless of what version of Odin I use, it always gets stuck at "NAND write start" or "recovery.img" 
Using Odin was friggin easy on my last Sammy phone









Thanks


----------



## housry23 (Aug 25, 2011)

xIC-MACIx said:


> Has anyone successfully flashed this in Odin with the phone-to-pc yellow triangle download mode or know of any alternatives? Regardless of what version of Odin I use, it always gets stuck at "NAND write start" or "recovery.img"
> Using Odin was friggin easy on my last Sammy phone
> 
> 
> ...


Have you tried the mobile Odin app in the Play Store? I know you posted a while ago, but thought I'd see if you ever got it working.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## tymansdaddy (May 9, 2012)

i used another reflash program and relocked the bootloader but I too had to delete all the stuff i had to place on the phone on the internal sd not to mention the su file even after doing a factory reset after rebooting. i need confirmation that these files will work and how to go about flashing this in odin 1.85. Where do i put the LTE file in the odin program? i extracted the file and its not in .tar format. I NEED HELP ASAP! thanks


----------



## sleepyb9 (Jan 11, 2012)

This worked great. The power button on my phone decided to crap out on me and left me with no way to power on the device, or get into bootloader / download mode. Not wanting to return my phone to Verizon with personal information and a custom ROM on the device, I purchased a SainSonic Micro USB Jig from Amazon. This, amazingly, was able to get me into download mode where I was able to restore to 4.0.2 Factory State and return the device. I used this method with Odin 1.85 and it worked flawlessly.


----------

